# The Game: Amare Stoudemire



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

This is the program that aired on NBATV.

Check it out.

_*Part 1*_

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DtELZ24OsbY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DtELZ24OsbY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

*Part 2 *

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_Hgtekpo0MI"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_Hgtekpo0MI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

*Part 3*

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9o8j-EWno30"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9o8j-EWno30" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I saw this on NBATV the other day. For some reason I just kept thinking, Amare isn't a very articulate individual. Either that, or he just doesn't like talking. He picks his words very carefully, and it looks like he has limited vocabulary. On the other hand, maybe its just me over analyzing things. He seems like a very interesting individual, I remember watching his life story on another show and I was very impressed. Maybe it was Beyond the Glory or something like that


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

looking at the thread title, i thought the rapper had some new beef with amare for some reason...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, it seems Amare tries to come off intelligent. 
Always trying to pick the correct word, even though you can tell that is not the real Amare. He tries to do what everyone else does. Basically tries to give the interviewer what he wants. "My life was hard" "I work hard" type of stuff.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Well his childhood did kind of suck. Hell his mother is still getting thrown in jail even today.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well Kwame Brown has done some very good interviews with a nice vocabulary to match.. But he sucks in basketball.

Which would you rather have someone that is good at basketball, or someone that can talk during an interview? :biggrin:


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Yeah, it seems Amare tries to come off intelligent.
> Always trying to pick the correct word, even though you can tell that is not the real Amare. He tries to do what everyone else does. Basically tries to give the interviewer what he wants. "My life was hard" "I work hard" type of stuff.


I just don't think he's ever been that educated, his life was ****ed up, and he lived in a really rough place. I like how he comes off, doesn't talk too much and is straight up with his words. He sounds like a hockey player, hahaha


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

HB said:


> I saw this on NBATV the other day. For some reason I just kept thinking, Amare isn't a very articulate individual. Either that, or he just doesn't like talking. He picks his words very carefully, and it looks like he has limited vocabulary. On the other hand, maybe its just me over analyzing things. He seems like a very interesting individual, I remember watching his life story on another show and I was very impressed. Maybe it was Beyond the Glory or something like that


http://www.jockbio.com/Bios/Stoudemire/Stoudemire_bio.html

I actually think Amare gives good interviews, way better than a Shawn Marion for example, no contest. He also handles his off-court buisness well, he has his own company and a restaurant.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

I didn't watch the video, but like someone else said, I don't think he was educated, so I don't doubt that his vocabulary may be limited. He moved numerous times during his high school career, which I'm sure disrupted any learning he was trying to accomplish. Not to mention he went straight to the NBA from high school. I don't blame him though; his life was hard.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amareca said:


> http://www.jockbio.com/Bios/Stoudemire/Stoudemire_bio.html
> 
> I actually think Amare gives good interviews, way better than a Shawn Marion for example, no contest. He also handles his off-court buisness well, he has his own company and a restaurant.



There is a big difference with Marion when he's interviewed outside of a game. When they talk to him at halftime or after the game, he's so out of breath, he speeds up what he is saying.

As for Amare, he doesn't sound like he is uneducated or fake really. Sometimes, just sounds like he wants to think about what he is gonna say, before he says it. But not to sound more articulate or anything. Some people do that.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I don't exactly get why anyone would want to argue about him being articulate or not in those vids? It's probably outtakes from the stuff they are filming this season. Remember he has a director and camera man following him around all season to make a movie.
It's the style of the first part, close-ups of Amare talking about certain keywords (fear, respect, etc.) and improvise infront of the camera. I liked it.
His girl in part 2 is so cute.


----------

